# Found 2 new guitars to lust after.



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I went to Thorold music the other day, they re-opened after having a fire about a year ago. The store looks great and I found 2 guitars I wanna buy.

First is an Art and Lutherie Amis, i've been lusting for a small travel/parlor acoustic. It was $270 and played like a dream, it sounded great and its made in Canada. Whats not to love.

http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/ami.htm

Second was a Godin 5th avenue, I didn't have a chance to actually play this one cause I was short on time but I'm gonna go back and give it try ASAP. I'm leaning towards the kingpin model with the P90.

http://www.godinguitars.com/godin5thaveseriesp.htm

Any opinions about either guitar/company. Ive played Godin's before and liked em. Never really played an A&L before. Any opinions about them?


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

My first guitar ever was/is an A&L Cedar Dreadnought. This was about a year ago, and she's still holding up well, and it seems as if she could hold up forever. For the price, A&L/ the whole Godin family is an excellent choice. Very, very reliable.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's hard to go wrong with either one. 

Godin certainly offers good value(5th Avenue and Kingpin have gotten lots of praise from folks whose opinion matters to me), and if you have played them and liked them, I'd say your opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty partial to cedar topped parlour guitars too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bought an AMI for my daughter. It's an amazing guitar, with your eyes closed you'd never know it wasn't a much bigger model!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have played the nylon string, solid cedar top Ami...very nice!


----------



## TaylorGA8 (Mar 17, 2009)

My first guitar was also a A&L Wild cherry. Amazing guitar still holds up great playability.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I think im going to pull the trigger on the A&L next month. Trying to figure out a way to talk myself into both.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Go for Both*

I recently had a chance to play the Kingpin and, for the money, it's an incredible guitar. I couldn't get over the tone with the P90, and it played great: even with fairly heavy factory strings it was easy to get some nice bends, and a bit of feedback happening made it more interesting.....go on...you know you want to.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

washburned said:


> I recently had a chance to play the Kingpin and, for the money, it's an incredible guitar. I couldn't get over the tone with the P90, and it played great: even with fairly heavy factory strings it was easy to get some nice bends, and a bit of feedback happening made it more interesting.....go on...you know you want to.:smilie_flagge17:


Arm Twisting....... Wallet Opening......... Credit Card Smiling.......... kkjuw

As soon as i'm done school in April i'm gonna treat myself. I'm liking the 'burst finish on the godin. What would you guys go for?


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I have an ami and love it... I actually have been planning on getting the 5th ave. kingpin in black for a while. As soon as the funds are available, I think ive gone to the store and tried one out 5-6 times now... always been impressed.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive got a cedar top ami- a great guitar. even better considering the cost.
i also have an older ami, wild cherry top. just as nice a guitar, but it doesnt sound as good as the cedar.
these are really good guitars for the money


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

My opinion of the 5th Ave.

I had a chance to play these guitars a few weeks ago. I did not play the Kingpin through an amp as I generally don't amplify anyway.

A little background. I love Swing guitar and play several old carved Archies (and a new Anderson Archie) so I have a pretty firm idea of what these guitars should sound like. And I warn you that I'm a "bit" of a guitar snob.

The 5th Ave played well, but it did not sound like a carved guitar. If I was in the market for a Swing guitar, I would just play my flat-top till I could find an old pre-53 Epiphone Triumph. They are a great guitar at a modest price and are bound to appreciate in value.
I did not plug in the Kingpin as I don't play with a pick-up and am not in a position to judge. Interestingly enough, I think this instrument must be made differently as there is even less acoustic sound from the instrument than the other. Probably for the best as a hollow body guitar like this could prove difficult to control.

Are they good value? As an acoustic guitar, I don't think so. I have always been sorry when I bought something that was "almost as good as the real thing!" It winds up sitting in a closet after the "new buzz" is gone. Then I sell or trade it at a loss - I hate that! 

Anyway, just my $.02.


----------



## stooch (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gibson J45*

I bought a Takamine limited edition a couple of years ago (2006 model) and thought it was great until a year ago. My Father had died and left me a small inheritance and part of it went on a new guitar. I thought it would be nice to think of him when I played it.

Anyway, I bought a Gibson J45 rosewood from a dealer in the USA, a year 2000 model not a new one.

I have to say that its incredible. It makes me sound twice the player I am and I feel almost unworthy playing it. But it is truly awesome.

I'm not sure whether that's true of all J45s, or if I was just lucky and got hold of a real good one.

Needless to say, the Takamine doesn't see much action these days which is a shame, but I just can't put the Gibson down... its like a drug!


----------

